# Should you stockpile ciprofloxacin?



## TryingtoLearn (Mar 6, 2017)

I am new to prepping. I read online that some preppers stockpile ciprofloxacin. I also read that is dangerous to take. How dangerous is it? Is it dangerous to even have the pills around (like residue from the pills can be dangerous to some people?) Or is it just dangerous if misused? Thanks.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is only dangerous if you misuse it. That means you must know what it will and will not treat, amount of dosage time between dosages and for how long. Know the medical history and any allergies to the medication or similar medications. Small children need less than an adult. I stockpile ciprofloxacin, penicillin, azithromycin, tetracycline and others, Look into an anti fungal also. No standard source but it would appear that amoxicillin will remain useable for a decade if stored well: cool, dark and dry. The expiration date placed is arbitrary. The FDA says it must have one, not that it has one that is accurate. Other medicines have less stability. Do your research, There should be threads in the library on prepper forums.

Welcome to the forums. Please write an introduction and tell us a little about yourself. Many members are big on this protocol.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Why not? I have 500 stored in a deep freeze, canister had O2 absorbers and silica jell packs added.

Have many others stored also. a good third of the freezer is filled with antibiotics and analgesics.

Having them and being able to dispense them could be the difference between life and death.

If you run the risk of using, what is the net result if you don't???

Each package I have stored has full instructions, ailment ID's related to each sealed with them.

I am not a med tech but can read and observe, will let brother do the diagnostics if SHTF.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Check out these threads. You may find some useful information.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...al/19118-seven-antibiotics-stockpile-why.html

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/14970-where-begin-new-prepper.html

I tried to ad some PDF's on antibiotics to the antibiotic thread but something weird was going on so I will try again tomorrow. Keep checking back to it. The PDF's will be very informative


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

How do you guys get all these meds?


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Jackangus said:


> How do you guys get all these meds?


Yeah what Jack said...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maol9 said:


> Yeah what Jack said...


My brother is a Medical Doctor, General Practitioner, nuff said.

His wife is a trauma center nurse.

SHTF, they will be here in the bunker.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

TryingtoLearn said:


> I am new to prepping. I read online that some preppers stockpile ciprofloxacin. I also read that is dangerous to take. How dangerous is it? Is it dangerous to even have the pills around (like residue from the pills can be dangerous to some people?) Or is it just dangerous if misused? Thanks.


Cipro has been around for years and still very commonly prescribed. If you can source it yes, get it for sure.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

TryingtoLearn said:


> I am new to prepping. I read online that some preppers stockpile ciprofloxacin. I also read that is dangerous to take. How dangerous is it? Is it dangerous to even have the pills around (like residue from the pills can be dangerous to some people?) Or is it just dangerous if misused? Thanks.


here's the thing - prepping is more than just "stockpiling" "stuff" .... first common mistake with newbie preppers - running out and buying whatever without knowing even the basics and worse yet - no researching the item or subject .... and the medical end of prepping is by farrrrrr the most involved and important ... buying the wrong camp lantern will most likely cause you grief - wrong medical and people start dying ... knowledge and training goes with the territory ....

go back to the search program and start reading the postings over the years concerning antibiotics - collect the links to the various sources and read more .... when you're done on this site find the dozen other prepper forums worth the read ... hopefully you'll find yourself to the medical professionals like Doc Bones and the Apocalypse Doc - and read absolutely everything on their websites ....

when you think you'll read enough online - you should have a list of recommended texts to add to the bookshelf and reference .... you could be possibly be at the point of at least making an educated decision on what to buy - knowing how to safely use it continues


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Why not? I have 500 stored in a deep freeze, canister had O2 absorbers and silica jell packs added.


I have read of others mentioning a metal canister. Is that essential? Would my heat sealed mylar bags, with O2 absorbers & desiccants do just as well? Do you recommend removing the pills from the bottle or at least opening the bottle?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is easy enough to buy antibiotics on-line such as from...https://www.campingsurvival.com/fish-and-bird-antibiotics.html

And yes, these are the exact same ones people get from an MD.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

******* said:


> I have read of others mentioning a metal canister. Is that essential? Would my heat sealed mylar bags, with O2 absorbers & desiccants do just as well? Do you recommend removing the pills from the bottle or at least opening the bottle?


Poor choice of word on my part.

Mine came in a factory to pharmacy bulk bottle of white plastic four inches in diameter and 6-1/2 inches high.

The bottle was opened and the o2 and jell packs added, dated with magic marker on outside.

dispension and symptom sheets were wrapped around and then put into a mylar bag and sealed.

They were then placed into freezer.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have had success with antibiotics lasting past due date by putting the unopened bottle into the freezer. I have used some 4+ years past due date with success.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jackangus said:


> How do you guys get all these meds?





Maol9 said:


> Yeah what Jack said...


Fish Antibiotics - Free Shipping on NON-Prescription Fish Antibiotics

Same as people meds just packaged for fish. Compare the pill color and writing to the ones marketed for people.

WebMD Drugs & Medications - Medical information on prescription drugs, vitamins and over-the-counter medicines

https://www.drugs.com/


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

TryingtoLearn said:


> I am new to prepping. I read online that some preppers stockpile ciprofloxacin. I also read that is dangerous to take. How dangerous is it? Is it dangerous to even have the pills around (like residue from the pills can be dangerous to some people?) Or is it just dangerous if misused? Thanks.





MaterielGeneral said:


> Check out these threads. You may find some useful information.
> 
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...al/19118-seven-antibiotics-stockpile-why.html
> 
> ...


I have updated the seven antibiotics thread with the Adobe PDF books from my library in the classifieds section. Yes I'm giving a cheap sales pitch.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/classifieds-barter-trade-buy-sell/57770-electronic-library.html


----------



## TryingtoLearn (Mar 6, 2017)

Thank you for all the help. God Bless.


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

Regarding expiration dates. DoD/FDA Program Seeks to Extend Lives of Expired Medications


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

OrneryOldBat said:


> Regarding expiration dates. DoD/FDA Program Seeks to Extend Lives of Expired Medications


I wish I could get a PDF of the complete DOD testing on medication lifespans. It would be nice to know the real expiration dates of meds.


----------

